# Litter locker II refills



## karenb3 (Oct 20, 2010)

if anyone out there is using these and finding them expensive......the baby nappy displosal system by angelcare uses identical cassettes and are cheaper and available in bulk from here: http://www.angelcare-refills.co.uk.

And based on poking my finger down the side of the cassettes, the baby version seems to have more plastic bag in it and so will hopefully last longer.

These definitely fit the litter locker as i've just bought some to try. The litter locker cassettes are manufactured by angelcare, if you look on the back of the plastic casing you can see their website - which is what made me check out the baby version!

An even cheaper solution is a waitrose large freezer bag held in place in an empty cassette with an elastic band, but it doesn't last quite as long as a single cassette 'section' and can get a bit messy if the elastic band slips....


----------



## Melly (Aug 27, 2010)

brilliant, will look at that, thank you!


----------



## chellemich (Apr 5, 2011)

I know this is an old thread but after looking at the site posted by karenb3 and then finding the Litter Locker UK site I've found that the refills here are actually cheaper than the angelcare ones. http://www.litterlocker-refills.co.uk/

The Litter Locker II unit itself is also cheap at £9.99 - the cheapest I can see anywhere.

The cartridges are a whopping £6.90 on Zooplus at the moment! Think I'm going to stock up on 12 of these...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks for that - I bought a litter locker a few weeks ago from Zooplus and am now looking for refills. I was going to get the nappy ones but this looks good :thumbup1:


----------



## chellemich (Apr 5, 2011)

Just found these too. It's 10 cassettes' worth full of refill: Litter locker compatible cassette liner from Wrapooh . Equivalent to approx 10 Litter locker cassettes. Please read description for details.: Amazon.co.uk: Baby

EDIT: Just read up on this and it's basically a load of plastic that you use to fill up your old cassette and by all accounts it's very fiddly to do. Plus I'd rather have a new cassette each time as they can get a bit smelly.


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi can anyone help with this?

How big are the bags when you empty them. I have a disability and cannot lift anything heavy. I currently use a small bin and dog poop bags in a carrier bag. I would like this but don't know how feasible it would be??

Em xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They're only the size of an average pedal bin so not too big. It depends what type of litter you use as to how much they weigh but with Oko Plus they're not heavy at all.
I found it well worth the investment :thumbup1:


----------



## chellemich (Apr 5, 2011)

Emma-Jayne said:


> Hi can anyone help with this?
> 
> How big are the bags when you empty them. I have a disability and cannot lift anything heavy. I currently use a small bin and dog poop bags in a carrier bag. I would like this but don't know how feasible it would be??
> 
> Em xxx


It's not big but I guess it depends on what you put in it. I don't actually put much litter in there as it would be full in no time. I just pick up poos with a nappy bag, tie it up and pop that in the Litter Locker. A bag full of that isn't very heavy - probably the size of a carrier bag. You can empty it however often you like though if it was too heavy when full to the top.


----------



## kerfuffle (Nov 23, 2010)

Litter Locker II isn't that big, the content half that keeps the soiled litter is about a foot in height, so when it's full of soiled litter and you have to empty it (by snipping off one end and tying it up), the bag weighs around 1kg-ish, like a bag of flour or sugar.

Depends on the type of litter you use though, clay-based litter is significantly heavier than the wood pellet litter I use.  I can imagine clay-based litter to weigh a LOT if using it with the Litter Locker II.


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone that really helps. I'm going to have a think.

Thanks all

Em xxxx


----------



## dom85 (Apr 5, 2011)

The litter locker refills are 2 for £7 at [email protected] at the moment. I would be wary of using the anglecare ones as i had a nappy disposal bin for my baby which did not work at all for smells.


----------



## chellemich (Apr 5, 2011)

dom85 said:


> The litter locker refills are 2 for £7 at [email protected] at the moment. I would be wary of using the anglecare ones as i had a nappy disposal bin for my baby which did not work at all for smells.


Aren't they exactly the same though? They're made by the same company.

Anyhow, the Litter Locker labelled ones are cheaper. I've just ordered 12 for £33.99. Should keep me going for a while!


----------

